# The Swamp Buggy



## dwraisor (Dec 20, 2011)

So I am watching the Season 4 on-liune at work today (slow week). In the Episode 6 "Under Fire" Shelby takes his log buyer out into the swamp, but in the first scene where the buyer is talking, the buggy is in the back-ground. Then they show it Episode 10 "King of the Hill" and he is going to get it out of the swamp, where it has been since Katrina dumped it there....

hmmmmmm

Wonder what imaginary real-life we get to see next month.

dw


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Jimmys vs. the Russians in chess tournament then give an exhibition on open heart surgery.


----------

